# Melbourne Orchid Spectacular



## Stone (Sep 6, 2014)

Some pics of the recent MOS.
This show is put on by OSCOV (Orchid Societies Council Of Victoria)
It is held in winter (early) so as not to interfere with all the individual club shows later in spring (when there is more to show)
I didn't bother shooting any hybrids (which was most of them)

Part of our club's stand which one best specialist exhibit!




Further back.




venustum ''Astrid''




My atro




Cattleya amethystoglossa


----------



## Stone (Sep 6, 2014)

Some more....

Jumella. A huge plant with many flowers and beautiful scent.




This is my Ancistrochilus. It was very popular but frankly I failed to see what all the fuss was about 




Epidendrum centradenium..Nice specimen!




Lovely Dendrochilum tenellum.




Cymbidium hookerianum.
This won Champion Species and Champion of the show. A Superp plant.




Not one mark on any of the flowers and incredible thick waxy texture and big too!




Another shot of the Champ.




The venue was new and BIG!


----------



## Lmpgs (Sep 6, 2014)

Nice virtual tour. Thank you.


----------



## Secundino (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 6, 2014)

Very nice... That catt amethystoglossa is special.. Love the large specimen of Ancistrochilus rothschildianus too. I think most growers cannot keep this species alive for long-term.. How do you grow yours?


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 6, 2014)

Great event. Thanks for the photos.
is the cymbid hookerianum?


----------



## orcoholic (Sep 6, 2014)

Nice. Cym. is stunning.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 6, 2014)

Congrats on the award. The venue looks amazing. What are the temps inside? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 6, 2014)

Great show!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 6, 2014)

Someday I hope to grow orchids like that!


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 6, 2014)

Dot, you grow some of the best orchids I've ever seen!


----------



## abax (Sep 7, 2014)

Wonderful show and that Cym. is mind blowing. Congratulations on your
wins! Big shows like this one always put me in a tizzy...I don't know what
to run to next!


----------



## Stone (Sep 7, 2014)

paphioboy said:


> Very nice... That catt amethystoglossa is special.. Love the large specimen of Ancistrochilus rothschildianus too. I think most growers cannot keep this species alive for long-term.. How do you grow yours?



As you can see I keep it in a shallow dish with bark/perlite and topped with moss. It is quite tropical so needs good temps and I keep it dryish when dormant. Feeding is standard. I read they were epiphytes in tropcal Africa but then I heard it was terrestrial??
A freind told me she knows someone in Africa somwhere who grows it in the lawn and mows it periodically!


----------



## Stone (Sep 7, 2014)

Ozpaph said:


> Great event. Thanks for the photos.
> is the cymbid hookerianum?



Yep. Its the best clone I've seen. Selfings are on the way!


----------



## Stone (Sep 7, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Congrats on the award. The venue looks amazing. What are the temps inside? Thanks for sharing.



The temps got down to 5C overnight. Everyone was a bit worried but things turned out alright.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 7, 2014)

Ozpaph said:


> Dot, you grow some of the best orchids I've ever seen!



Thanks, that's very kind of you. But my plants pale in the presence of these magnificent specimens.


----------



## gnathaniel (Sep 7, 2014)

Looks like a great show! Notwithstanding your modesty, that Ancistrochilus is incredible. How long have you grown it?


----------



## naoki (Sep 7, 2014)

I agree, your Ancistrochilus is impressive!


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks and congrats!!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Sep 9, 2014)

Stone said:


> The temps got down to 5C overnight. Everyone was a bit worried but things turned out alright.


Yeah, big open concrete and steel space. Glad that worked out and it was probably better to keep blooms fresh!


----------

